# Kayak Fishing. Can we Make A Special Case



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

have read with interest the "snippets of green policy" and think that whilst people are very passionate and also undoubtedly correct (ie pollution and habitat destruction IS the issue)
it has become obvious recreational fishermen either now, or soon, will become the whipping boy.

how to avoid this ? as the grinner has already pointed out, arguing your point logically to the green movement will have zero effect and possibly a negative effect.

HOWEVER, we have some green pluses

we burn no fossil fuels
we run over no turtles or dugongs
we dont create a wash that buries weedbanks
we drop no anchors that wreck reefs or fall on the heads of unsuspecting fish.
we promote fitness in an age of obesity.

also, by and large, we fish with lures which means the majority of our catch can be lip hooked and released unharmed.

i am not a huge fan of fishing charters and the fill your esky mob.
i dont detect that mentality here on akff.

i enclose some pics which really IMHO should not be published on fishing sites. i find them way too old school

is it time for kayak fisherment to try and get a special deal with city hall.

i for one will gladly use my stinker for touring if i am allowed to continue fishing and releasing.

i caught a dozen (undersized!!)or so fish on sunday and everyone was lip hooked and everyone was released without a scratch and boat fishermen are simply not interested in trying to clean up their image (in a lot of cases)

bad pictures to follow.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Grinner for PM.


----------



## wayner (Jan 7, 2009)

good idea but wont work as they will discover that we are having fun and enjoying ourseleves so they will then find an excuse that is utter bulls**t to target us....greenies 97% fact free

wayne

p.s. i also vote grinner for pm


----------



## efc (Sep 19, 2006)

im not even lucky enough to catch a fish most times im on the water!


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

well , probably true but heres a couple of places you might be able to get some special exemptions.

i know a lot of qld dams dont allow outboard motors , so theres a start.

i'm sure the 100's of kilometres of gold coast canals (and probably other canals), well i'd imagine the locals get pretty sick of people driving around in noisy tinnies all night fishing their pontoons and creating wake...maybe these could be declared no go for outboards .

and again some of the green zones in moreton bay seem to be dugong/turtle zones. no threat there from a kayak.

plus , in terms of pollution, didnt someone calculate how many hundreds of tons of 2 stroke oil come out of the exhaust of tinnies each year. i think it was equal to the exxon valdez disaster.

haha , i sound like a greenie.


----------



## MrX (Feb 7, 2008)

> "haha , i sound like a greenie."


Not a "greenie" - but you do sound like a "brown turdie".

I found this on their website:
http://www.brownturdparty.com.au



> The Brown Turds Marine & Coastal Areas Policy:
> 
> Principles
> 
> ...


----------



## mangajack (Jul 23, 2007)

The theory of the Green movement is to remove the damaging part of our lifestyles to reduce the impact on the environment. Therefore i suggest we should eradicate the Greenies themselves!! They all live in houses with electric lights, they all have a refrigerator and they all use the sewerage systems that destroy our waterways. They turn good clean water into urine and they all add to the noise pollution we have to endure every day. Imagine the saving in paperwork and the thousands of man hours involved and fuels burnt and tonnes of alfalfa and mung bean sandwiches that goes into each green-zone they bring about?? Time to do the right thing and call in the pest controllers and give everything a cleansing blast of 245T for the good of mankind.


----------



## MrX (Feb 7, 2008)

Funding issues. Care to make a donation? Use PayPal on the website.


----------



## garyp (May 30, 2008)

I like it. Green zones that exclude everyone but kayak fishermen. Maybe then I would catch something :lol:


----------



## craig51063 (May 30, 2008)

im hearing u grinner BUT i have a few mates who fish on stink boats and they have the mind set same as us . as does most stink boaters that go on the fishing forums i go to [ fishraider ]

i think the problem is not us "The recreational fisher" ..... but the pro fisherman ......i understand that people want to eat seafood BUT the amount of fish waste they bring up in there nets is discusting . at the markets in sydney u see a huge amount of undersize fish 4sale , im talking ,6-8 inch bream , hairtail [ none as ribon fish ] 1 ft long , tiny whiting ,jewies 2kg ish .its just wrong .

i simply do not belive that thr rec fisho,s kill the same amount if not more fish than the pro,s .

the problem with the greenies i believe is that they think we are the same as the pro,s . i have had quite a few aguements with the greeny types NONE of which new of enviro nets , live fish tanks in the major comps , catch and release . they seem to think we are mindless killing ******** .

Good managment i think IS what is needed . buying back of the pro fishing licences has worked wonders in and around sydney . ie the kingfish populations are getting both bigger in school size and in fish size with the 10kg fish a common occurence now . huge schools of salmon ...... bream populations on the rise as is the flathead ... whiting .... tailor .we have a first class game fishery on our doorstep as well ... marlin ...tuna ... mahimahi all common when in season .
we even have whales that come into the harbour and rest up around the bridge .all this in a city with a population of over 2.5 million .

this did not happen because the greenies put in marine parks this happend because we [ the rec fishos ] said yes to fishing licences with all moneys raised to go back into the fishery .

i would not mind if we only had a catch and release policy in place .if fish for the sport not the feed .

i know im preaching to the converted but it just frustrates me that these greenie f**kwits want to close off a sport i have been doing and have loved for over 40 years .with very flaued scientific reports and i fear that they are going to get there way .

sorry it seems like im preaching to everyone but im just venting my frustratuion .

i wait with antisapation on the deal that miss red head will do with the greens and indies to stay in power .

craig


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

4. fisheries must be managed as a part of a broader ecosystem which meets the needs of natural predators as well as humans.

I'm sure we all agree with this sort of stuff but I would imagine the people that draft this rubbish up are the types that sit out in the parks, on their lovely picnic rugs sipping wine.....after nukeing the surrounding area with insect repellant so the mosquitos don't bite them! Do they REALLY care about the needs of natural predators?


----------



## MrX (Feb 7, 2008)

Good point Barrabundy. Point 4 is now fixed.


----------



## BIG1 (Sep 11, 2009)

I agree the days of showing off with boxes full of fish precipitate strong anti fishing feelings, mostly among responsible fisherman.

Who knows maybe some good will come of these marine parks ;-)


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

keep your friends close and your enemies closer.

think i will apply to join the green party.

go to some meetings and infiltrate their organization.

feed valuable intel to the fishhing and lifestyle party.

if this doesnt work, i will head to the supreme leaders meeting with a briefcase (after putting on my eye patch and fake arm).
place the briefcase packed with C7 under the table, then leave to answer a strategic phone call from a colleague.

kaboom,

damm, bob brown has survived and broadcasts to the nation.

i am hung with piano wire.

back to the drawing board.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

> we burn no fossil fuels
> we run over no turtles or dugongs
> we dont create a wash that buries weedbanks
> we drop no anchors that wreck reefs or fall on the heads of unsuspecting fish.
> we promote fitness in an age of obesity.


we use yaks that are merely recycled milk containers (HDPE), which can be recycled in the future into fleece fibers for the upcoming ice age.


*No offense to fiberglass ski users, but apparently there is no place for you in the new order.*


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

occy said:


> Could I make a suggestion that we need an imposing name, one that shows not only do we care for the environment, but we are men and women who are not to be triffled with. And whilst the BTP (Brown Turd Party) will give us an instant profile I fear it might not get us the gravitas we need to be taken seiously.


After seeing how well the Sex Party performed in the recent senate voting, perhaps just broaden the scope a bit to include other things that matter to the electorate with a popular merger such as "The Brown Turd and Sex Party".


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Dodge said:


> occy said:
> 
> 
> > Could I make a suggestion that we need an imposing name, one that shows not only do we care for the environment, but we are men and women who are not to be triffled with. And whilst the BTP (Brown Turd Party) will give us an instant profile I fear it might not get us the gravitas we need to be taken seiously.
> ...


And have our meetings at the Queensland Parachute club where everyone gets a jump :shock: :shock: :twisted: :twisted: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

